# Time to upgrade trolling motors. Help me please



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 31, 2009)

New member here guys, this is my first post. I have a G3 1448 riveted flatbottom that came with a 30# thrust foot controlled motorguide Bill Dance Sig. Series. Its just not powerful enough for the way i fish. Im on the trolling motor alot. 12 hours is a pretty normal trip about 6 times a month (recently divorced and finally free to fish when i want). I want a set up that has plenty enough power to get across the lake all day long. Im the type of fisherman that will want to go to a point a mile up the lake, but instead of just cranking up the big motor, I'll just fish 6 or 8 spots in between me and my destination, using the piss out of my trolling motor the whole time. I know its wrong, but thats how I fish. I was thinking about stepping up to a 55# thrust or bigger and maybe going with a 24v instead of the 12v to have a little longer battery life. But i dont want the 1st gear to be to much thrust to fish comfortable. Bass Pro has a 65# minnkota edge on sale right now. But maybe that would be an overkill. I dont know. I had a 46# in the past and I wanna go bigger than that. I need help. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. And by the way, Ill probably have a nice 30# thrust FCTM for sale soon. Like new condition, 1996 model.


----------



## grizzly (Mar 31, 2009)

i would say the 55#, and stay 12v with 2 or even 3 batts hooked up in parallel. that would give you lots of troll time and not too much power in first setting.


----------



## Zum (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a 1652 boat with a 50lbs trolling motor.I don't have to many 12 hour days but plenty of 8 hour days and its plenty of power.
If I was using 2 batteries I think i'd run them in parallel on 12 volts,instead of on a 24 volt system.My thinking is I can run off of one battery if I had to with 12 volt plus it's plenty enough power for my boat,a 24volt system needs two batteries.If I was running in current more and needed more power,then maybe a 24 volt would be the ticket.JMO


----------



## ben2go (Mar 31, 2009)

:WELCOME: 

I would go for 12V and 55lbs motor for weight savings.If you fish alone,24V and 80lbs.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 31, 2009)

my next move is going to be a 36v 101 on the rear... and I have a 1236


----------



## redbug (Mar 31, 2009)

russ010 said:


> my next move is going to be a 36v 101 on the rear... and I have a 1236



If you want to be on the water that long and you can afford it I would also go with the 36 volt motor
it will give you the power to move long distances and the battery life to go all day

Wayne


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am going to say 24 volt, solely because bow mount 36 volts are so friggin expensive.


----------



## goat83 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a 55# Minnkota Terrova on my 1436 and I fish a river a lot and use one battery(12v motor) I have been out 5 to 6 hours and still have plenty of charge. If I had two batteries I could fish all day and night. Just my input hope it helps.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for all your help guys. Gonna go with the 55# thrust minn kota edge I think. Feel free to comment if you would recommend another brand. Im tryin to stay away from motorguide cause my dad has had some bad luck with his. Thanks again.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 4, 2009)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Thanks for all your help guys. Gonna go with the 55# thrust minn kota edge I think. Feel free to comment if you would recommend another brand. Im tryin to stay away from motorguide cause my dad has had some bad luck with his. Thanks again.


Well, there aren't many other common brands besides the two you mentioned. I am a die hard Minn Kota guy, so that would be my decision. There are numerous reasons for that, which I am not going to go into details about.


----------



## Macgyver (Apr 4, 2009)

I run a 40# TM and I have a battery combiner switch that I can throw to run two batteries when it starts going low.


----------



## Zum (Apr 5, 2009)

Macgyver said:


> I run a 40# TM and I have a battery combiner switch that I can throw to run two batteries when it starts going low.


When you throw the switch,does it combine two batteries or just go to a different battery?
I'm only asking because I thought when a battery is discharged a bit,when you hook another one to it in parallel,the other battery is going to try to charge the "deader" battery first(it makes some heat in the process)hard on the batteries.
If it just goes to a different battery,that be best or parallel to start.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 11, 2009)

Just ordered My new Minn Kota Edge 55 today. Fed the monster known as Bass Pro Shops some more money. Thanks for all your help.


----------

